# ZTPad android 4.0



## Justasimplesoul

Hi,
I wonder if anyone can help with this.
The touchpad on this device seems to have stopped responding. It was finee yesterday.
It is relatively new (about a month old) and the latest one I think. It already had one problem in that if the battery went below 20%, it had to be fully charged again before it would work. Son ran it below last night and today I recharged it but now I cant get past the start screen as the lock wont move on the screen. If I plug in the keyboard it responds to ctrl,alt del by restarting so it responds to something just not via the touchscreen. Any ideas?


----------



## aureatron

A reboot might solve this problem.

And see if you can access the Notification bar, if yes then try to go to settings and go for a factory data reset


----------



## Justasimplesoul

Thanks for your reply
I have rebooted and reset to no avail. I finally managed to get in with a mouse or keyboard but the touch screen does not respond. I was saving a factory reset as a last resort as all other data will be wiped.


----------



## aureatron

Justasimplesoul said:


> Thanks for your reply
> I have rebooted and reset to no avail. I finally managed to get in with a mouse or keyboard but the touch screen does not respond. I was saving a factory reset as a last resort as all other data will be wiped.


Try to backup important data via pc if possible


----------



## Junior777

You can do a Nandroid backup of your system before you do a Factory Reset. That will preserve all your data.


----------



## Justasimplesoul

Thanks, I think that is what I will have to try.


----------

